
Graphics like it's 1979: How to get clojure to act like a ZX Spectrum - fogus
http://www.learningclojure.com/2010/09/graphics-like-its-1979-how-to-get.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+clojure+%28Planet+Clojure%29
======
cromulent
The Spectrum came out in 1982, immediately rendering my almost-new ZX81
obsolete, even though it had a full 1K ram.

Colour! It was almost too good to be true. I had to live with my ZX81 until
the family purchased an Amiga on their release in 1985. Now that was an
upgrade.

